# Request for zyGrib



## pipolandi (Dec 24, 2014)

Hello there. I think zyGrib is a great application for all of us who like meteorology.
I had followed the instructions from the official zyGrib page but with no luck.

When I try to compile * *zyGrib-6.2.4, doing `make` I get the following output:


```
rm -f ./zyGrib
cd src/qwt-6.0.1/src; /usr/local/bin/qmake-qt4; make -j5
--- moc/moc_qwt_dyngrid_layout.cpp ---
--- moc/moc_qwt_magnifier.cpp ---
--- moc/moc_qwt_panner.cpp ---
--- moc/moc_qwt_picker.cpp ---
--- moc/moc_qwt_text_label.cpp ---
--- moc/moc_qwt_dyngrid_layout.cpp ---
moc qwt_dyngrid_layout.h
--- moc/moc_qwt_magnifier.cpp ---
moc qwt_magnifier.h
--- moc/moc_qwt_panner.cpp ---
moc qwt_panner.h
--- moc/moc_qwt_picker.cpp ---
moc qwt_picker.h
--- moc/moc_qwt_text_label.cpp ---
moc qwt_text_label.h
--- moc/moc_qwt_dyngrid_layout.cpp ---
moc: qwt_dyngrid_layout.h: No such file
--- moc/moc_qwt_magnifier.cpp ---
moc: qwt_magnifier.h: No such file
--- moc/moc_qwt_dyngrid_layout.cpp ---
*** [moc/moc_qwt_dyngrid_layout.cpp] Error code 1

make[1]: stopped in /mnt/datos/programas/zygrib/zyGrib-6.2.4/src/qwt-6.0.1/src
--- moc/moc_qwt_panner.cpp ---
moc: qwt_panner.h: No such file
--- moc/moc_qwt_magnifier.cpp ---
*** [moc/moc_qwt_magnifier.cpp] Error code 1

make[1]: stopped in /mnt/datos/programas/zygrib/zyGrib-6.2.4/src/qwt-6.0.1/src
--- moc/moc_qwt_text_label.cpp ---
moc: qwt_text_label.h: No such file
--- moc/moc_qwt_picker.cpp ---
moc: qwt_picker.h: No such file
--- moc/moc_qwt_panner.cpp ---
*** [moc/moc_qwt_panner.cpp] Error code 1

make[1]: stopped in /mnt/datos/programas/zygrib/zyGrib-6.2.4/src/qwt-6.0.1/src
--- moc/moc_qwt_text_label.cpp ---
*** [moc/moc_qwt_text_label.cpp] Error code 1

make[1]: stopped in /mnt/datos/programas/zygrib/zyGrib-6.2.4/src/qwt-6.0.1/src
--- moc/moc_qwt_picker.cpp ---
*** [moc/moc_qwt_picker.cpp] Error code 1

make[1]: stopped in /mnt/datos/programas/zygrib/zyGrib-6.2.4/src/qwt-6.0.1/src
5 errors

make[1]: stopped in /mnt/datos/programas/zygrib/zyGrib-6.2.4/src/qwt-6.0.1/src
*** Error code 2

Stop.
make: stopped in /mnt/datos/programas/zygrib/zyGrib-6.2.4
```

Has anyone build zyGrib without problems and want to share it?. 

I am running FreeBSD 10.1.

Thanks for advance!.


----------

